# Reading > Who Said That? >  I need to know!

## kels21

Does anyone know who said this quote?? "you are what you eat"
Thanks!!!

----------


## jinshui-yue

i know who said "you are what you want"
me!hehe

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

There is this quote:

Tell me what you eat, and I will tell you what you are
Anthelme Brillat-Savarin - French politician, lawyer, writer, bon-viveur & gastronome.

----------


## tiny explorer

What's the big deal about knowing who wrote that quote?

----------


## Aurora Ariel

I was just reading quotes on poetry earlier tonight:

*I especially like the first one.

There's no money in poetry, but then there's no poetry in money, either." 

Poetry Quote by Robert Graves
English Poet (1895-1985)

"Poetry is what gets lost in translation."

Poetry Quote by Robert Frost
Famous American Poet (1874-1963)

"Poetry is when an emotion has found its thought and the thought has found words." 

Poetry Quote by Robert Frost
Famous American Poet (1874-1963)

"A poem should not mean but be."

Poetry Quote by Archibald MacLeish
American Poet (1892-1982)

"The true philosopher and the true poet are one, and a beauty, which is truth, and a truth, which is beauty, is the aim of both."

Peotry Quote by Ralph Waldo Emerson
American Poet (1803-1882)

"Poets are masters of us ordinary men, in knowledge of the mind,
because they drink at streams which we have not yet made accessible to science."

Poetry Qoute by Sigmund Freud

"Everywhere I go I find that a poet has been there before me.

Poetry Quote by Sigmund Freud

"Poetry is boned with ideas, nerved and blooded with emotions, all held together by the delicate, tough skin of words."

Poetry Quote by Paul Engle
(1908-1991) University of Iowa

"To have great poets there must be great audiences too."

Poetry Quote by Walt Whitman
American Poet (1819-1892) 

"Poetry is an orphan of silence. 
The words never quite equal the experience behind them."

Poetry Quotes by Charles Simic
American Poet born in 1938

"One demands two things of a poem. Firstly, it must be a well-made verbal object that does honor to the language in which it is written. Secondly, it must say something significant about a reality common to us all, but perceived from a unique perspective. What the poet says has never been said before, but, once he has said it, his readers recognize its validity for themselves."

Poetry Quote by W. H. Auden
English and American Poet (1907-1973)


"Poetry lifts the veil from the hidden beauty of the world, and makes familiar objects be as if they were not familiar."

Poetry Quote by Percy Bysshe Shelley
English Poet (1792-1822)


"Poetry should be great and unobtrusive, a thing which enters into one's soul,
and does not startle it or amaze it with itself, but with its subject."

Poetry Quotes by John Keats
English Poet (1795-1821)


"Poetry ... should strike the reader as a wording of his own highest thoughts, and appear almost a remembrance."

Poetry Quote by John Keats
English Poet (1795-1821)

"No man was ever yet a great poet, without being at the same time a profound philosopher. For poetry is the blossom and the fragrancy of all human knowledge, human thoughts, human passions, emotions, language."

Poetry Quote by Samuel Taylor Coleridge
English Poet (1772-1834).

----------


## caesar

Good job, Aurora Ariel! Great quotes! I especially liked the one by Keats: "Poetry should be great and unobtrusive, a thing which enters into one's soul,
and does not startle it or amaze it with itself, but with its subject."
I'm a newbe and I just want to say that it's great to be a part of this forum.

----------


## jackyyyy

Poetry Qoute by Sigmund Freud

*"Everywhere I go I find that a poet has been there before me."*

Thanks, Aurora.

----------


## rachel

The explanation by Walt Whitman means the most to me:

"Poetry is an orphan of silence. 
The words never quite equal the experience behind them." 
I doubt if this could be explained to my heart more precisely.

----------


## lucimi

"Poetry lifts the veil from the hidden beauty of the world, and makes familiar objects be as if they were not familiar."Poetry always gives us the abstruction and the iilegibility.It provides us the space to imagine and think over.So it is aesthetic.

----------


## muhsin

Poetry: the best words in the best order. by Samuel T.C.
I think this aforesaid quote, is one of the best that described Poem in simple words.
How do you see?

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Looking for the exact quote and who said something like this:

There's somethings that I shall not say but there will never be things that I say that I don't believe.

Thanks.

----------


## anne1987

ok, who said this-''poetry is the music of the soul''?? i forget...please enlighten me.

----------


## ShoutGrace

> ok, who said this-''poetry is the music of the soul''?? i forget...please enlighten me.


Voltaire said that, *anne1987*.  :Wink:  





> Poetry is the music of the soul, and, above all, of great and feeling souls.

----------


## whitetree

> Does anyone know who said this quote?? "you are what you eat"
> Thanks!!!


from the Bible

----------


## Sindhu

Sorry,but the quote you are what you eat is NOT from the Bible but from a much more prosaic source- Albert Signorella, MD and nutritionist. It is the headline of oneof his food review articles.
Sindhu.



> from the Bible

----------

